# Busy with Babies on the Farm



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Folks….
Haven’t been on and posted for a few days… It’s been pretty busy with all the nice weather we’ve been having up here.  Lot’s of catching up to do when you get the weather on your side. I’ve got babies coming out the ying-yang ! Just thought I would take a few shots of the little ones and share my pride with some fellow animal lovers.  These are just a few of the babies I have on the go this week… 
Thanks


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are some of the cutest little guys! Not pigeons, but they start with "pig"


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice pigeons the ones at the bottom are very chubby!!!and cute
Cute pigs too lol


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

It's called 'The *Aaaahhhh Factor!'*

Is spring springing or has it sprung?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, how adorable. This is what I call heaven, being surrounded by all those sweet, beautiful, innocent creatures.
Lovely.

Reti


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

How lucky are you!! So many babies. Enjoy, they grow so quickly. 

My first experience of pigeon babies four weeks ago.....now I have to look carefully to tell them from the adults!! 

'Poo


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jimmy, 

Great pictures, as always!!! You're a very busy guy with all the newborns on your farm!!! Do you keep chickens, ducks or turkey? What about horses? What all DO you have on the farm?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

May I move in with your family? Your place is my idea of heaven. I wouldn't know which to love on the most.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Hi Jimmy,

What wonderful bunches of bundles of joy!  I love all the pigs too!  Thanks for sharing..*





Reti said:


> This is what I call heaven, being surrounded by all those sweet, beautiful, innocent creatures.
> Lovely.
> Reti


*Reti,*

*You got that right...I totally feel the same way!*


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Brad...
I keep rabbits (Dwarfs and New Zealand whites, up to about 75 now) 65 chickens (for eggs and .... ), along with the Pot Bellied pigs and regular hogs. I have 8 cats (5 kittens) and 2 big dogs (German Shepherds) which are the best door bells and security system you can buy! They act like puppies with us, but are very, very protective of us. Helps when the house is far off the road and you want to feel secure. The geese will be arriving this spring (help keep the flies at bay). I also have 3 horses and inside I have 2 very large Burmese pythons and an Asian Water monitor lizard along with the Doves. I am living the farmer in the country dream as long as I can. It is pretty costly to have all this stuff and I sacrifice alot to be here. But, I have to say it is worth it. Who needs therapy with all this? Here is a pic of me and my Thoroughbred named Trooper.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jimmy,

Aaaaah, my goodness......you really do want some visitors at your farm don't you? Can we visit?  

I am awestruck!  Trooper is absolutely gorgious!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Jimmy, 

WOW, that IS a lot of animals and quite the farm you've got!!!. I can't believe how many animals you have I know I've asked you before, but how do you keep up with it all? LOL. You said you don't have a hired hand either.

Your Trooper is a beautiful horse too, great picture all around. Your property looks HUGE! 

Thanks for telling us about your animals on the farm and for sharing this great pic


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Jimmy you have very nice animals

the babies look cute innocent and happy

and you I like your Canadian Cowboy Look


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, Trooper is awsome.
Treesa, we've got to visit Jimmy. 

Reti


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Jimmy - you got room for all my pets too?
Just running out to buy a ticket to your place!
(Gotta get there before Maggie!)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> May I move in with your family? Your place is my idea of heaven. I wouldn't know which to love on the most.
> 
> Maggie


Lets pack our bags and go...............I've got dibs on the piggie babies though!! LOL


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

> Nooti- Jimmy - you got room for all my pets too?
> Just running out to buy a ticket to your place!
> (Gotta get there before Maggie!)


LOL! Thanks guys..... It is a lot of work, but thank goodness my better half is right in there with me. I wouldn't be able to do it without her help. I forgot to mention the pigeons! I think I'm up to about 50 or so. I haven't counted in a while. They are my favourites overall. They still get the most attention. Well,.... them and the horses, which are very high maintenance compared to everyone else. I love to bring all the nieces and nephews over to have fun with all the babies. They get a kick out of it. And so do I! The reptiles are just happy if I left them alone. Just one more pic, this one is of my daughter and my pet "Baby" when he was just a little guy .


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

STILL WANT TO VISIT?!!!!!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

jimmyrenex said:


> STILL WANT TO VISIT?!!!!!


****!


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

A yellow Burmese python?
How gorgeous!
Packing bags for a busman's holiday!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jimmyrenex said:


> STILL WANT TO VISIT?!!!!!


Maggie..........you go ahead and let me know how it goes.....think I'll pass this time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Jimmy you're daughter is cute

How big in meters is your Burmese Python?

and where does he live? I wouldn't want to bump into that at the middle of the night  

(is it dangerous to people? can it strangle them?)


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hey - they're super creatures! What's the matter with you all? ROTFL!
I had chance to buy a baby only a foot long a few weeks ago and I've regretted saying no ever since.
Trouble was Alan was with me and HE was the one who said no!
Maybe I should just go shopping without him.....


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Nooti said:


> Hey - they're super creatures! What's the matter with you all? ROTFL!
> I had chance to buy a baby only a foot long a few weeks ago and I've regretted saying no ever since.
> Trouble was Alan was with me and HE was the one who said no!
> Maybe I should just go shopping without him.....


"Honey I'm Hommmmmme"


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

(is it dangerous to people? can it strangle them?)
*******************************************
At that size - pretty much so!
They wrap around and crush!

Still want to visit???

   

Nooti - still packing bags - love a busman's holiday!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Nooti said:


> (is it dangerous to people? can it strangle them?)
> *******************************************
> At that size - pretty much so!
> They wrap around and crush!
> ...


I think I'll pass  

but wouldnt it be dangerous for Jimmy's Daughter to be with the python? it could be a great danger to her


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Rotflmao!
:d


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

it could be a great danger to her 
*****************************
Only when hungry!
The snake will be tame and used to people.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Jimmy,

Thanks for sharing all the beautiful pictures of yourself, your daughter and your various critters.

It sounds like a lot of hard work, but it also sounds like you and your family are living a wonderful life.

If a Pigeon Talk caravan ever gets organized to come visit you...count me in! LOL

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lovebirds, darn, I was going to include you too. We save every snake we find in our yard and take them to a wooded lake area. Not sure if I could hold it like Jimmy's daughter but I think I could.

Nooti, I know we mentioned this on another thread but since Lovebirds wants to go too, the four of us (including Alan, of course) could make it a dandy honeymoon trip.  

Maggie


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Really? Honeymoon trip? With three women?
Shhhh - don't give Alan ideas!

Jimmy - do you realise what you've started here with this thread!
rotfl


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

LOL !!! You guys are killing me!

I think I better jump in here before it gets crazy! At that size, a snake could kill a child my daughters size. A lot of bad things would have to happen at the same time. She has been exposed to them since she was able to walk. While other little girls were playing with dolls in a baby carriage, she had a 9 foot Boa Constrictor in hers! I have been handling large reptiles for over 20 years and am still very careful anytime I play with them. He (Baby the snake) is exceptionally calm and very, very tame. They are a very large and docile snake, and are often used for shows and educational purposes. Even when he is hungry, he is still very calm and will let you hold him without a fuss. Please don't think that at anytime, that would I put my daughter at any risk, from any of my critters. She knows when to back off and I am always present when he is out for a walk. You should see her with Mikey my Alligator! And I won't put up a picture of him... then I would never hear the end of it.!! 

Any you guys can come for a visit or honeymoon if you like.... hope you don't mind sleeping in the barn!LOL


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Jimmy,

I love the pics of the piglets. Set aside a room for me too, I'd be there in a flash. Great picture of you and the horse by the way. You are an honest to god cowboy with some of the Noahs Ark spirit. What a collection of creatures youv'e got there!

Cameron


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Waaaah!!!
Wanna see the alligator!!!
Pretty please?


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

jimmyrenex said:


> LOL !!! You guys are killing me!
> 
> I think I better jump in here before it gets crazy! At that size, a snake could kill a child my daughters size. A lot of bad things would have to happen at the same time. She has been exposed to them since she was able to walk. While other little girls were playing with dolls in a baby carriage, she had a 9 foot Boa Constrictor in hers! I have been handling large reptiles for over 20 years and am still very careful anytime I play with them. He (Baby the snake) is exceptionally calm and very, very tame. They are a very large and docile snake, and are often used for shows and educational purposes. Even when he is hungry, he is still very calm and will let you hold him without a fuss. Please don't think that at anytime, that would I put my daughter at any risk, from any of my critters. She knows when to back off and I am always present when he is out for a walk. You should see her with Mikey my Alligator! And I won't put up a picture of him... then I would never hear the end of it.!!
> 
> Any you guys can come for a visit or honeymoon if you like.... hope you don't mind sleeping in the barn!LOL



You have an Alligator as well?  
you've got tons of different animals, a modern Canadian version of Noah's Ark


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jimmyrenex said:


> Any you guys can come for a visit or honeymoon if you like.... hope you don't mind sleeping in the barn!LOL



Okay, but I wan't to sleep near the horse, not the snake or alligator, okay?


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Ok Nooti.... Here is a pic of Mikey.... Now this guy is NOT NICE!!!!! He is still a bit nervous, but he should calm down soon when he gets his new home with a big pool.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Awsome pic of the snake.
I am kind of getting used to them, so many people bring snakes to the clinic for health checks, had no clue how many people do live with them.
Haven't seen one that large though. Still scares me.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, now he does scare me. I think I prefer the snake.

Jimmy you have a real zoo there. I bet your nieces/nephews have a blast when they visit you.

What do you feed those guys?

Reti


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hmmmm...... that really brings back memories - 20 years ago my friend had a young gator and we used to harness him up and take him out on a field at the back for him to have a walk around. He would be about that size. 
Couldn't do that now. And back then a dangerous animals licence was not needed as it is now.
Now that's a creature not to be messed with. Those guys never tame down.
Hope we never see you on here typing left handed Jimmy or we'll know he's had a go at you!
Thanks for that.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Jimmy,

I swear you are freakin me out now! Hey, do you remember the Irish Rovers and the Unicorn song. It reminds me of your farm. I can only recall a few of the lines but it went like this:

"There were Green alligators, and long neck geese,
Some humpy-backed camels and a chimpanzee,
Some cats and rats and elephants, and sure as your born,
The lonliest of all was the Unicorn."

Anyway, it just reminded me of your place too much, so I couldn't resist singing a few bars to myself! We might have to rewrite the lyrics a bit for you though to add in the snakes and the piglet weaners.

So how big is the barn? 

Cameron


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

So how big is the barn? 

************************
Big enough to house an alligator and a snake!


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Cam..
I would guess the barn would be 40' by 80'. It's an old wooden barn built almost 80 years ago. They built them tuff back then. The horses, pigs and meat birds are in the lower part. My laying hens, rabbits and pigeons are up top. Still have lots of room for more.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

jimmyrenex said:


> Hey Cam..
> I would guess the barn would be 40' by 80'. It's an old wooden barn built almost 80 years ago. They built them tuff back then. The horses, pigs and meat birds are in the lower part. My laying hens, rabbits and pigeons are up top. *Still have lots of room for more*.


Lots of room for all the people coming to visit? I've never stayed in a barn myself but yours sounds like crazy place for a person to roost overnight. It would be like living in a zoo! So cool.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Your remind me of John Wayne on Trooper! That's the first thing I thought of... 

Have always liked snakes. Talk about pigeons getting a bad rap!! 

Wouldn't mind visiting your farm either - if I liked to travel!  You might have to build a small bed and breakfast for "tourist" visitors  

Sounds like you have the best of everything! GREAT PICTURES!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jimmy, 

Where on earth did you manage to find a place that sells baby alligators in Ontario!?! Not that I want one, but I didn't think they sold animals like that around here. 

Quite a fearsome "little" guy, I think I'll stick with pigeons! LOL I had no idea you kept or liked dangerous reptiles LOL


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

> Hi Jimmy,
> Where on earth did you manage to find a place that sells baby alligators in Ontario!?! Not that I want one, but I didn't think they sold animals like that around here.
> 
> Quite a fearsome "little" guy, I think I'll stick with pigeons! LOL I had no idea you kept or liked dangerous reptiles LOL
> ...




*Brad* - I've actually kept reptiles longer than I've had pigeons. Got my first snake at 7 years old. I used to do free reptile shows for kids with special needs a few years back. It was really rewarding to see their little faces light up with such interest. The kids loved it, but the teachers ran like hell!  You're right about the Gator. You can no longer buy them at any retail store. You can still get them through an importer. But in most areas in Ontario, you are not allowed to keep them without a permit. I belong to a reptile community where I know alot of people with strange stuff. I got Mikey as a rescue from a girl who had to let him go. The By-Law officers gave her 1 week to get rif of him, and I took him in until I could found him a permanent home. I'm glad to say that I have found a good home, and he will be going real soon.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Jimmy, 

Thanks for the information Yep, seems like you're the "Reptile Man" then Sounds like fun in way, showing all the kids about animals and getting them interested. This must have been rewarding for you and the kids.

I didn't think you'd be able to purchase an alligator anywhere around here. I know there are some exotic pet stores in the province but I didn't think they sold anything like that, lol.

I have to say though, reptiles kinda creep me out, lol. They aren't sweet and soft like pigeons are


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have to say though, reptiles kinda creep me out, lol. They aren't sweet and soft like pigeons are[/QUOTE]

I agree, I don't see myself cuddling on the couch with an aligator or snake.
Now turtles is another story. My four pound RES loves to cuddle since she was an one ounce baby. It was cute back then, but now she is big, heavy, cold and wet, she doesn't know it though, still loves to sit on my lap and having her head and neck petted.

Reti


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Reti said:


> I have to say though, reptiles kinda creep me out, lol. They aren't sweet and soft like pigeons are


I agree, I don't see myself cuddling on the couch with an aligator or snake.
Now turtles is another story. My four pound RES loves to cuddle since she was an one ounce baby. It was cute back then, but now she is big, heavy, cold and wet, she doesn't know it though, still loves to sit on my lap and having her head and neck petted.

Reti[/QUOTE]

you'll like this video with turtles and a pigeon  

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-984045337307040210&q=pigeon


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, didn't know about the turtle  . Have always loved them. About two summers ago a neighbor called me to look out my backdoor, that I had a visitor. It was the BIGGEST ground turtle I have ever seen. Honestly, it was as large as two dinner plates. He just kept hanging around the fence and my husband finally got the nerve to pick him up and take him across a field to a wooded area where there is a small pond. We figured he came from there anyhow. He sure was a pretty turtle.

LondonPigeon - you just keep coming up with the neatest sites for us to enjoy. That one was really cute. Looks like those turtles were not snapping turtles.  

Maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a cool video. Thanks for sharing.

Reminds me of my Tiny, when he still was a teenager he was trying to mate with the turtle. 

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Reti said:


> I agree, I don't see myself cuddling on the couch with an aligator or snake.



LOL!!! too funny, but true, Reti Especially that aligator of Jimmys, could you imagine having that next to you on the couch?  LOL

LondonPigeon, that IS a great video, LOL...that pigeon is jumping on the turtles like they were only rocks and the turtles seem none the wiser...LOL


----------



## Geranyl (May 13, 2004)

Amazing farm you've got their! Lucky family to have such an animal friendly dad!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I forgot that some turtles can bite 

luckily they didnt, and the pigeon didnt go near their heads


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Gee, Here I thought I had a lot to take care of, 8 pigeons & two cats.  

Jimmy, your 'pictorial' tour was wonderful. Loved the babies, you & Trooper & your daughter, however, as unique as they are, the snakes & gator are a bit out of my league.  

All you little travelers out there can meet at Jimmy's & have a real 'old fashioned' hoedown.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*London Pigeon...*

meant to comment a few pages back about your spectaculor "Honey, I'm Home" picture! Wow! That is some shot...where did you get it? Beautiful snake!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> meant to comment a few pages back about your spectaculor "Honey, I'm Home" picture! Wow! That is some shot...where did you get it? Beautiful snake!


I got it from images google wehn searching for burmese python

i certainly dont want to come face to face with one of them


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


LondonPigeon said:



I got it from images google wehn searching for burmese python

i certainly dont want to come face to face with one of them

Click to expand...

*You mention not wanting to come face to face with one of them...so, you were googleing Burmese Pythons because?????


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I love the second picture of the snake, what a perfect pose.

I have a zoo also, but my animals are all smaller since I dont have a barn. I would love to have a barn and some acres one day.


----------

